# It's been rough...



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

You have a friend for a reason, a season, or a lifetime.....its the same for horses....there was a reason she was in your life.
im sorry for your loss, but i am happy that you have Wally to lean on when times get hard without her.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I know it' tough.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(


----------

